# Arrow Hitting Rest???



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just got a new rest installed on my PSE and now I am noticing a black mark on my arrows feather? The rest was professional installed and I was wondering what would be making the arrows fletching hit the rest?


----------



## cmatts12 (Jan 4, 2012)

Arrow might be too stiff or too weak


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimmy shutt (Apr 30, 2013)

maybe the Knock needs rotated a little? for me when refletching on those older prong style rests you have to rotate the knock position so feathers/vains will clear rest when arrow released and passing through the rest. hold up your bow up and look down the arrow can you see where it might rub "fletching on new rest" area?

good luck jimmy shutt


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

What type of rest is on the bow? This may help.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

If it is a drop away rest, it is not timed right.


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

skipper34 said:


> What type of rest is on the bow? This may help.


The type of rest is a Trophy Ridge Revolution. It is a sweet rest and I love it. I appreciate all the responses so far and I will try the rotate the notch this sounds probable. Thanks


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

lilsean95 said:


> The type of rest is a Trophy Ridge Revolution. It is a sweet rest and I love it. I appreciate all the responses so far and I will try the rotate the notch this sounds probable. Thanks


The revolution is a decent rest when it works. We had one that would not go through the full range of movement and the hits were hard enough to loosen all the fasteners. Try to trip it manually and see what happens. If it does anything but fly out of the way take it back.


----------



## SAAAAAUCE (Feb 8, 2010)

I have been noticing that on my G5 quest primal bow also with the revolution rest. I have chalked it up to either not turning fast enough or not having your arrow turned enough. As soon as I turned my arrow enough there was not enough clearance from my cam strings and the blazer vanes are now hitting the string because the string mover over doesn't move the strings over enough haha. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SAAAAAUCE (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm actually going to get a ripcord or qad rest this summer then I should have any issues with anything. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

This is why the WB is the best hunting rest. No muss no fuss.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with 454. I've put one on a buddies PSE last year and he loves it. Tried the same rest on a different bow and had the same problem as the OP mentioned. I went to the Expert rest and love it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I had a Revolution professionally installed and it stayed on my bow for one day. To make a long story short it stripped fletching of three of my arrows and then broke where it mounts to the riser (the metal part of the rest). 

Went back to a Ripcord and haven't had an issue since. Had a tech at another shop (where I was getting arrows re-fletched) show me a box of broken Revolutions that they had replaced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

SAAAAAUCE said:


> I'm actually going to get a ripcord or qad rest this summer then I should have any issues with anything.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Try the Limbdriver or similar limb driven rest. Does not mess with cam synch and make tuning a breeze as the activation cord is not tied to the down cable. Been shooting them for 6+ seasons.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

skipper34 said:


> This is why the WB is the best hunting rest. No muss no fuss.


Simplest...yes. Best? That is debateable.....


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

454casull said:


> Simplest...yes. Best? That is debateable.....


What isn't debatable is you never hear of the problems with the WB that we are reading about right now about the drop-aways.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Go with a ripcord, QAD or G5 expert series rests, can't go wrong. I've got a Expert Pro on my shift now and it works great.


----------

